# Fizer to be traded for Giricek and T-Lue...



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

...According to several posters on an orlando board . 
Supposed to be Fizer and probably a throw in for Tyrone Lue and Gordon Giricek. Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I don't really want Lue, but I'd be in love with that deal for Giricek.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I don't see any posts on the Magic board about this, or are they on another board?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Why would they give up Giri?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm not sure what adding a third PF to Orlando's roster would accomplish. Maybe if Fizer were a couple of inches taller and could start at center ...


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Maybe put him at SF?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Why would they give up Giri?


Everybody write this down: 

Feb 13th, 2004, 1:02 Est:

GB questions someone elses trade rumor?








I'm just kidding by the way, (if you couldn't tell)  .


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

The orlando posters (on realgm) seem to be excited about Fizer. They think he can fit a tweener role like Corliss Willamson. If this happens, Pax will be off my s-list.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That deal would certainly solve our depth problems.

It would be kind of cool to have a real live backup point guard and shooting guard.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Magic need interior D and rebounding - Fizer provides neither. Don't know Y they would wanna do this.

We need shooting and a starting SF - Lue provides the shooting, but Giricek has been surprisingly bad this year. He's not starter material at all. But hopefully this trade pushes E-Rob to the starting lineup. I'm no fan of JYD starting and playing SF. Giricek could be pretty decent for 10-15 mins. off the bench.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullwhip</b>!
> The orlando posters (on realgm) seem to be excited about Fizer. They think he can fit a tweener role like Corliss Willamson. If this happens, Pax will be off my s-list.


http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=211148

Heres the link.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

This deal would be so lopsided for the Bulls, it's not even funny.


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

Also take note that Fizer didn't play tonight. Even Chris Jeffries played some garbage minutes in the 4th. Surely something's up.:yes:


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

I'd suspect something is very imminent with Fizer
in someway, since he should have got garbage
time but didn't

Can't see Orlando trading away what they have left of 
there outside shooting with Garrity injured. means
teams would just go even more to zones to 
key in on TMac

If Fizer went to Orlando, I'd suspect Howard
would have to be moving in another trade somewhere


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well, Pax is off my s-list if he makes this one...


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Article on the trade...

The Magic, 13-41 and losers of seven straight games, have long since coveted Fizer. They wanted to pick him in the 2000 draft, but the Bulls chose him with the fourth selection. Orlando ultimately drafted Mike Miller with the fifth selection. 



http://www.floridatoday.com/!NEWSROOM/sportstoryS0213MAGICFIRST.htm


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Won't surprise me one bit if Fizer goes to Orlando or anywhere else and plays his butt off...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

If Pax pulls this one of it's the max he could get out of a Fizer deal.
I find it very hard to believe it will happen the way it's written,but I like this one in many different versions.
according to the posters on realgm Fizer is a Magic killer and i find it funny.it's always best to trade a player to the team he plays best against...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, I guess Fizer may actually have a little value after all.

I think he needs a change of scenery.

Getting Giricek would be great.

Of course, if we get Giricek do we really need McKie??

Also, is this maybe a ploy to get the Clipps to include Jaric?

If I had my choice of Jaric/Ely or Giricek/Lue, I'll take Jaric/Ely.

I believe the JYD trade will happen.

That would give us:
Guard rotation:
Hinrich, Crawford, McKie (Add in Lue and Giricek) and that's a strong group. 

Still suck at SF

C/F spot - Curry, Chandler, Davis, Blount, Ely would be a decent set up.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll trust it when I see it in the Orlando Sentinal...


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

am i the only one here who thinks fizer will be a very productive player in the future? that man has talents to be one ....


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> am i the only one here who thinks fizer will be a very productive player in the future? that man has talents to be one ....


No...I think so too.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'd love to get Giricek. Can't they just waive Lue? I remember MJ had this infactuation with him. all the more reason to just let him go.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

don't want lue at ALL...can giricek play the sf at all?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

http://www.floridatoday.com/!NEWSROOM/sportstoryS0213MAGICFIRST.htm


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Wow, I guess Fizer may actually have a little value after all.
> 
> I think he needs a change of scenery.
> ...


What worries me is Jazz are offering Carlos Arroyo for Giricek...

Also, I said the same thing on another board, if we get Giricek, we don't necessarily need McKie....but hey I'd still want McKie, both can play 2-3, but McKie can play a little 1 too, I don't see anything wrong with having them both.

As a Clips fan, I definitely think we've re-evaluated trading Jaric because he has been GREAT the past 2-3 weeks.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> don't want lue at ALL...can giricek play the sf at all?


Please...

Lue is a huge upgrade over Brunson.

Lue has started on some NBA teams and has won a championship with the Lakers.

The guy I don't want is Shammond Williams.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Please...
> ...


what u mean PLEASE? i don't want brunson lame a** neither..nor do i want TYRONE "iverson-broke-my-ankles-dropped-a-j-on-me-then-stepped-OVER-me-whiile-i-layed-there-helplessly" LUE...he's garbage..while u acting like he's somethin TO have...fugg that


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> what u mean PLEASE? i don't want brunson lame a** neither..nor do i want TYRONE "iverson-broke-my-ankles-dropped-a-j-on-me-then-stepped-OVER-me-whiile-i-layed-there-helplessly" LUE...he's garbage..while u acting like he's somethin TO have...fugg that


I didn't say he was something to have, I just said he was an upgrade over Brunson....

You can argue that all day, it's just fact.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't say he was something to have, I just said he was an upgrade over Brunson....
> ...


yea, i'll give u that.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Why would they give up Giri?


I think he falls in the same category as Okur, Areanas, and Manu. He is a 2nd round pick whom is a rfa that can only be matched to the MLE.

-Petey


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Anytime the 2nd worst team in basketball can trade a guy who plays just 13 minutes a game for two players from the worst team in basketball who average about 30 minutes a game, it's a good deal, right?

But on paper, the deal looks pretty good for the Bulls - and yes, I think Lue would help us a bunch.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> I think he falls in the same category as Okur, Areanas, and Manu. He is a 2nd round pick whom is a rfa that can only be matched to the MLE.



Giricek is not going to receive a deal with a starting salary above the MLE.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

I'd be shocked if this deal happened, since it favors the Bulls so much. Fizer isn't playing, Lue is a nice back up PG and Giricek is a good outside shooter. 

The Magic already have Howard and Gooden as PFs. The only way I see this deal happening is they have a taker for Howard.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Sorry double post.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Yes!! Do it.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

I've watched a few Orlando games on NBA League Pass. Magic announcers have remarked on more than one occasion that things haven't worked out the way they'd hoped with Lue. Perhaps there are issues at work here that we're unaware of.

And yes, I'd agree that the Magic are probably going to swap Howard. The rumors say its Howard for Snow. That makes sense since Gabriel needs to seriously upgrade his team if he wants McGrady to stick around after next season. Snow is a definite upgrade over Lue in the Magic's starting lineup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

So if it is Howard for Snow, we can forget the JYD for Mckie. Philly is going to trade one or the other, not both of them. That may be why this deal with Orlando is being talked about.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> So if it is Howard for Snow, we can forget the JYD for Mckie. Philly is going to trade one or the other, not both of them. That may be why this deal with Orlando is being talked about.


I don't think we necessarily need to have McKie and Giricek, although I wouldn't mind having both.

With JYD's comments recently, sounds like he already wants out...I won't be mad if he stays or goes...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> I've watched a few Orlando games on NBA League Pass. Magic announcers have remarked on more than one occasion that things haven't worked out the way they'd hoped with Lue. Perhaps there are issues at work here that we're unaware of.
> 
> And yes, I'd agree that the Magic are probably going to swap Howard. The rumors say its Howard for Snow. That makes sense since Gabriel needs to seriously upgrade his team if he wants McGrady to stick around after next season. Snow is a definite upgrade over Lue in the Magic's starting lineup.


The problem is Lue isn't a starting PG...

He's an alright player, but he needs an off the bench role, not a starting role.

He'd definitely be an upgrade over Brunson...

It sounds as if we won't be able to get Atkins or McKie, but this trade gives us the same type of players although maybe not as good.

What is the deal with Giricek?

I really liked him early on with Memphis and ever since I just haven't heard nor seen much to be excited about.

I know a lot of teams are interested...

What might happen is the Giricek for Arroyo deal, then we're screwed...

If I were Gabriel, I'd pull the trigger on that deal, try Arroyo out for free the rest of the season, and see if he's potentially your PG of the future (he's going to be someone's and cheap).


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> So if it is Howard for Snow, we can forget the JYD for Mckie. Philly is going to trade one or the other, not both of them. That may be why this deal with Orlando is being talked about.


Apparently Paxson is setting himself up with as many trade options as possible.

In this case, the deal with Orlando is preferable to the JYD/McKie trade if for no other reason than it fills more holes. And if done it actually makes it easier to trade Crawford or lose him during the summer. 

Right now JC is the starter at SG and shares PG duties with Hinrich. If he leaves via trade or otherwise, the Bulls already thin depth at both guard positions becomes non-existent. However Lue and Giricek protect against that to some degree.

If Crawford's gone, McKie would logically step in at JC's starting SG slot. But who would provide support at PG for the already run down Hinrich? Another year of Rick Brunson??? No thanks.

So if I had to choose between Williams/McKie or Fizer/Lue, Giricek, I'll take the deal with Orlando. In the Philly deal we're trading a contributor for a contributor. In the Magic deal we're trading a non-contributor for _two_ contributors.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Apparently Paxson is setting himself up with as many trade options as possible.
> ...


I don't see why both deals can't be done personally?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Apparently Paxson is setting himself up with as many trade options as possible.
> ...


In the Orlando deal we make out like bandits because we get two young guys who both could contribute off the bench. I see Giricek as a piece, but not a guy you pen into the starting lineup.

He may start for the rest of this season, but next year I see him backing up at the 2-3.

He apparently has a ton of teams lined up for him, so Gabriel is going to do the best trade he can get, and that may not be with us.

We need to pray that Snow goes to Orlando for Howard, then it makes more sense for them to go for Fizer as opposed to Arroyo. 

As far as Fizer being a non-contributor, well he doesn't contribute for us, but that doesn't mean he won't for another team. We haven't developed him right or done anything we could do to try and get the most out of him.

I think Marcus is going to go somewhere and win a 6th man of the year award or 2. I find it funny how we trash our players, but if you talk to other fans for teams around the league they have high opinions of these guys.

One Orlando fan said he thinks Fizer could possibly become a better player than Boozer. I'm not going to say I agree with that, but Marcus has a good offensive game, and defensively he could improve. 

The Philly deal, same with McKie he's a guy that should come off the bench to contribute, not be thrown into a starting role. The only reason I want that trade to happen is to see if we can possibly get their 2nd rd pick via Orlando in exchange for our 2nd rd pick via Toronto. 

JYD has a lot more value than most of us think and that's definitely something we could get them to do if they want JYD.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Are you kidding me? We can get Giricek and Lue for Fizer? My god man, make it happen!

I think someone said the salaries don't match like that, though. If that's true, someone/something else would have to be included from our side. What player would make it work? Brunson? Jeffries? Could it just be cash?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> am i the only one here who thinks fizer will be a very productive player in the future? that man has talents to be one ....


No,I'm with ya too.

He can get nice numbers in scoring and rebounding given the right minutes but he won't become a smart defensive player...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Are you kidding me? We can get Giricek and Lue for Fizer? My god man, make it happen!
> 
> I think someone said the salaries don't match like that, though. If that's true, someone/something else would have to be included from our side. What player would make it work? Brunson? Jeffries? Could it just be cash?


They would have to include Shammond Williams, who we should immediately waive after the deal...

Paxson is on his knees in his office right now praying we can rob Orlando...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Giricek is not going to receive a deal with a starting salary above the MLE.


Amen,

Fizer is no homecoming queen. But, Giricek isn't winning any beauty contests either.

I have, unfortunately, stumbled upon my fair share of Magic games this season. Giricek is that Ron Mercer/Jalen Rose type player--but worse. Bad shot selection, weak D, no intangibles, not conducive to winning. Would he be an upgrade at sf? Sadly, maybe and were not getting anything out of Fizer... but, lets not get our panties in a bunch.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

All I can say is WOW. Fizer for Giricek and Lue. Great deal. But as many have stated this only makes sense if Orlando trades Howard for Snow which in effect ends the JYD for McKie rumors. But still....


Hinrich,Lue
Crawford,Giricek
JYD,Robinson
Chandler.Davis
Curry,(Davis)

That is good stuff.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I'd do this trade in a nanosecond if I was Paxson. Giricek is the real prize. He has great size and atheltecism, the solid fundamentals of a lot of euro's, and he is a great shooter even from distance. His only weakness that I have seen is he is not a great defender and doesn't finish around the rim particularly well. He also doesn't have great handles. Still, I would LOVE to have him on the Bulls and getting him with just giving up Fizer is too good to be true. Adding Lue in is nice too because this guy can be a real spark and a nice player as a back up pg.

The only problem is I think that Orlando will go with the Arroyo deal before they do this deal. I'd even throw in second rounder or two if need be to get it done


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> The only problem is I think that Orlando will go with the Arroyo deal before they do this deal. I'd even throw in second rounder or two if need be to get it done


Which is why we need to pray their deal for Snow goes through....

Fizer and cash/future considerations for Lue, Giricek, Shammond Williams...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Giricek is the real prize. He has great size and atheltecism, the solid fundamentals of a lot of euro's, and he is a great shooter even from distance. His only weakness that I have seen is he is not a great defender and doesn't finish around the rim particularly well. He also doesn't have great handles.


Parapharsed:

Giricek is awesome.

Oh, but he can't dribble, play D, or rebound. 

(he's not that good of a shooter, either)


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Giricek is a good shooter, he is at about 45% from the field and 41% from 3P line. Better than anything we have now from the perimeter.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Giricek is a good shooter, he is at about 45% from the field and 41% from 3P line. Better than anything we have now from the perimeter.


I find it disconcerting when people argue only using stats. I'm telling you folks, good shooter like Ron Mercer was a good shooter... 

This is a good trade, I am ready to give up on Fizer. Marcus has a chance to be good in this league, but it isn't going to happen here. But Giricek, is not conducive to winning... he is not a starter on a playoff team.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

What's the holdup here? Do the trade Pax.

Lue gives us minutes to backup Hinrich. We get a one year flier on Giricek who can backup the 2 and 3. Giricek's game looked a lot better to me last season, but then again so did the whole Magic team


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> Parapharsed:
> ...


Paraphrased: He is a good player with some strong promise but he does still need to work on some aspects of his game


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> I find it disconcerting when people argue only using stats. I'm telling you folks, good shooter like Ron Mercer was a good shooter...
> ...


41% from 3-point range is nothing to sniff at. He'd immediately become our best long range shooter. Ron Mercer is a career 25% 3-point shooter and no, I don't think many people would say he's a good shooter (particularly from 3).

The point is, even if Giricek can do nothing but shoot 3's, he'd be an asset for the Bulls. They've been looking for a wing that can shoot for a while, and Giricek could be that guy.

P.S. I admit I haven't paid too close attention to GG, but I always thought he was actually a better all around player than the Euro stereotype. He doesn't seem soft at all.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> 
> 
> 41% from 3-point range is nothing to sniff at. He'd immediately become our best long range shooter. Ron Mercer is a career 25% 3-point shooter and no, I don't think many people would say he's a good shooter (particularly from 3).
> ...


If we somehow were able to land Giricek, Lue, and McKie....

We could start looking like a team.

I wouldn't mind Jacobsen, I'd like him, but not with Jahidi White.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

PAX jump on this ***** now,dont wait around like you have in the past dont think just do the trade NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

As I said in my other post...

We're not in the driver's seat on any of these deals...

All these deals are possibilities for us, but only if other deals these teams are trying to make fall through.

For example, we will only get Giricek/Lue if Orlando pulls the deal with Philly to get Snow...

Pax is not the one who's mulling it over in his office whether or not he should pull the trigger, he's the one on his knees waiting for the call back to hear the words "deal".


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Snuffleupagus</b>!
> 
> 
> P.S. I admit I haven't paid too close attention to GG, but I always thought he was actually a better all around player than the Euro stereotype. He doesn't seem soft at all.


I associate the Euro sterotype with a good passing/team game. GG is similar to Fizer in that he is completely lacking in this area. Gordon, like the rest of the pitiful Magic sans Mcgrady, doesn't know when to take his shot and when to difer. Until Giricek remedies this, along with his other noted weaknesses, he will never be more then a bench role player...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> he will never be more then a bench role player...


We don't need him to come here and be a star...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> We don't need him to come here and be a star...


Fair enough, just as long as fans aren't getting their expecations up. This is a good deal due to the little value the Bulls are shipping, not because they would be receiving long term solutions. Note that you didn't quote my whole sentence... GG is newer to the league (though at 26 not really that young), and like Fizer he may still turn it around...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't see why both deals can't be done personally?


You never did respond to my post on why Shandon Anderson over McKie (Answer: because Anderson attacks the basket and McKie doesn't, and because we need a slasher, not a shooter, is a year and a half younger, and has a shorter contract).

If we pull off this trade and bring in Lue and Giricek (too more shooters, 0 more attacking guys), it would make it even more of a good idea to get Anderson, because McKie, while better, would make those other two guys redundant.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

If we make this orlando trade, the magic will then send Howard to Philly for Snow. This in effect makes Philly not want to trade McKie for JYD IMO. If they will then by all means do it.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> If we make this orlando trade, the magic will then send Howard to Philly for Snow. This in effect makes Philly not want to trade McKie for JYD IMO. If they will then by all means do it.


A poster from the Philly realgm boardlast night claimed that someone told him(he doesn't divulge his source) that they have informed McKie that he is going to get traded and that they are collecting his medical records concerning injuries during the past year.

JYD's comments last night were like...farewell comments..

Sth to remenmber


Also the deal was reported by Comcast Sportcenter.They said it would probably get done at the end of the All Star break....which means probably Monday


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Oh ok wow thanks man. Do you happen to have a link to that comment?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Oh ok wow thanks man. Do you happen to have a link to that comment?


http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=210931 

The league offices are closed today so that's why everything will happen after the all star break(as usual)


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

hypothetically speaking ,what would happen with Kendall Gill and Ronald Dupree if we get Lue,Giricek and McKie?????


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

It would be nice if this trade added up, but it does not. Lue and Gordan's contracts aren't enough. The way we would finalize this trade scares me because there is nobody else that I want on the Orlando roster save TMac.

Best case scenario: they add Zaza and we cut Brunson.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> It would be nice if this trade added up, but it does not. Lue and Gordan's contracts aren't enough. The way we would finalize this trade scares me because there is nobody else that I want on the Orlando roster save TMac.
> 
> Best case scenario: they add Zaza and we cut Brunson.


If I remeber correctly,I read in the Tribune that Jay Williams can be used as a filler in trades.

but it's gonna get really crowded if the above scenario comes true.

Maybe Pax is trying to trade JC&ERob too???


----------

